# 1897or8 wood comet bike



## David Brown (Oct 29, 2016)

Anyone see what that Wooden Comet bicycle brought today at auction up here in Ontario 26000.00   Just a little more than I wanted to pay.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Oct 29, 2016)

Tally Ho tandem was high too, $11,000. Sought-after types of pedal cars were the kind of prices you'd expect. But overall the riding toys were lower than usual because of the lower value of the Canadian $$. I was happy with my purchases, it was the riding toy equivalent of a Copake bike auction and there was stuff there that is very unlikely to come onto the market again


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 30, 2016)

David Brown said:


> Anyone see what that Wooden Comet bicycle brought today at auction up here in Ontario 26000.00   Just a little more than I wanted to pay.



Please post some pictures!


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 30, 2016)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Please post some pictures!



https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=118190


----------



## locomotion (Oct 30, 2016)

Wing Your Heel said:


> . But overall the riding toys were lower than usual because of the lower value of the Canadian $$.




Explain to me how the low value of the Canadian dollar has anything to do with the low bidding values on the riding toys???  It should be the reverse!!


----------



## locomotion (Oct 30, 2016)

David Brown said:


> Anyone see what that Wooden Comet bicycle brought today at auction up here in Ontario 26000.00   Just a little more than I wanted to pay.




$26,000.00 + 15% auction fee + 13% tax = close to $34,000.00
other than the Canadian Comet, not too many bike from the late 1800's can bring that amount of $$$


----------



## locomotion (Oct 30, 2016)

ladies version here
http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/...framed-pneumatic-safety/?q=comet&ref=lot-list


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Oct 30, 2016)

Max, on the world market CAD is better value than US $
GB £ sterling now very low against the US dollar. Good value for my US customers when i export, but a killer for me to buy anything from USA - US prices have now gone up by 20%
But CAD is still at the old rate


----------

